# Portage lakes youth tournament



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm gonna be in a youth tournament at portage on April 14th and I've never fished there before. Which part should I fish? If the weather stays like this they will probably already be spawning. Is the lake clear enough for sight fishing or is it muddy. I just need some general information about the water and cover in the lake. Like I said I have never been there so any help is great. Thanks


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

In April it should be clear enough for sight fishing, but it's no Wingfoot. Plenty of docks to hit. Skipping a 4 inch worm under them can be productive. Dark colors have done better then lights for me there. The weed lines should be starting to form well in April too.... T foot and Rex and West.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The best advise I can give you is pre fish as close as you can to the tourney. Typically portage can be relatively easier than most lakes to pattern for me. A couple hours working the docks should let you know if that's where there at. If the dock bite is not on look for some good healthy weeds . I usually start shallow and work to the drop though I see most people start deep and work shallow until you find them either way works. Another pc of advise is don't wast alot of time motoring around. Usually fish can be found relatively close to either ramp though some people do prefer east res in the spring and that is a haul especially on tourney day. If by chance the fish are on beds you will have no problem at all sight fishing. Good luck and keep us posted on how you do. With all that being said I have personally struggled the last few years at portage but to be honest my head wasn't really in the game there the last few years. I usually have my daughter with me and it's hard to keep her questions answered and keep her occupied while I'm trying to put the pattern together.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, I'll try one of those 3 depending on where we launch.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

What organization are you with? How many kids?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

lakeslouie said:


> What organization are you with? How many kids?


Tri-county jr. bassmasters. Only 6 kids this year, me and my buddy joined because I was looking for a club and they needed 2 more people or they couldn't do it.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I fish Portage a lot from shore, a few lure tips I can give you is 6" black body blue tailed lizards, baby brush hogs in watermelon seed, 8" midnight fire power worms, cart/white spinner baits and always black on black buzz baits.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I will try some of this stuff depending on the conditions.


----------

